# Bob Johnson



## LeicesterKungFu (Sep 24, 2014)

Have many of you heard of Bob Johnson?

http://www.sil-lum-kune.com/KungFu/PastMasters/BobJohnson.aspx

He basically put together a version of Kung Fu for westerners in the UK, before Bruce Lee became popular over here.


----------



## Thunder Foot (Sep 25, 2014)

So he learned Tiger Claw after training in Hong Kong two years? Hmm... Think this might need to be moved to the General Chinese discussion.


----------

